# What is it about guys who can qualify for Pga tour events, but can't make cuts ??



## Golfer2779 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys new to the forum here, and I need your opinion.

What is it about these guys who go out and have no problem shooting 65 in Monday qualifiers, but then when they qualify and play in the PGA or Nationwide tour event they qualified for, they seem to have a very hard time making the cut? 

The reason I ask this is because some of the courses they make these guys Monday qualify at are as hard or even harder layout wise than the course that is being used for the actual tour event they are qualifying for. Plus the pressure of a Monday qualifier is very great due to the fact that you have to go low in order to qualify, and you only have 18 holes to do that instead of 36 holes.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Could it be a lack of self belief? By virtue of having to qualify they may think they're not as good as those who have automatic entry. When they're out on the course with the big boys they crumble. 

Or is it because they've practiced too much, then played in a qualifier and are worn out by Friday?

Could it be that as they're just starting out they sleep in the cheapest noisiest hotels, and arrive at the course tired?

Or maybe they're just not good enough?

Could be any number of factors.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats an interesting question, they have showed they can score well. I agree with hobbit it could be a number of thing. From being mentally burnt out from focusing so much on the qualifier, worrying about how the other pros are playing instead of focusing on their own game the list could go on. Welcome to the site too.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My first thought is both mental, and physical fatigue. Perhaps they are not in shape to play 3, 4, or 5 consecutive rounds of quality golf. The other day I played 36 holes in one day. The first 18 went real well for me. The back 9 of the second 18 was a personal tragedy in ball striking. I was sore for a couple days after that to boot. 

Another issue they might have is being paired with a well known, seasoned pro. Awestruck they might be for the first couple of days. I have played, and shared a cart in some local charity tournaments with some well known movie stars, MLB, and NFL players. My mind was not totally on my golf game because of them.

Those one round wonders, who can't make the cut, are just not ready to be true professionals yet. They are a lot like the guy who is the best player never to win a major. Once that guy wins a major, they tend to win more of them. "Git-R-Done"


----------



## rockv7 (Mar 1, 2011)

There seems to be so many good golfers out there, I would think making the cut would be very difficult.


----------



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with rockv7 that there are many great players out there but there are also many obstacles that they need to get throught to in order to qualify.


----------

